# My Homemade Incubator! (piccs)



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hiya..
i fort i make myself a homemade incubator, so i did!.. and here it is.. so what do you think of it??
i made it at work myself.. as im a joiner
on each level it can have three cricket boxes across and it could have another cricket box on each to make it 6 cricket boxes on one level.










hope you like it.. please comment on what you think of my homemade incubator??

thanks lewis :2thumb:


----------



## Naughty2nice (Apr 16, 2009)

whats it made of ? is it wood? i like it - have u tested it ? does it maintain temp and humidity ? ...soz 4 all the questions i am nosey. i made a incubator about 2weeks ago .... poly box type with fan fitted inside to create forced air, heat mat, humidity meter built in ....no where near as nice looking as yours but it does the job and that is what matters. nice work.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

cool man i gotta get pics of mine i got me a old glass frount pub fridge and used heat cable in stesd of a heat mate but it works so all is good


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Naughty2nice said:


> whats it made of ? is it wood? i like it - have u tested it ? does it maintain temp and humidity ? ...soz 4 all the questions i am nosey. i made a incubator about 2weeks ago .... poly box type with fan fitted inside to create forced air, heat mat, humidity meter built in ....no where near as nice looking as yours but it does the job and that is what matters. nice work.



hiya yea it is wood, its made out of mdf.. but im not sure weather to paint it or not.. yea ive tested it.. keeps and maintains a good temp.. not quit sure on humity as dont really know how to test that lol... but all in all its a good incubator though...


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

humidity is great.. maintains that too..

its s great incubator....
i am thinking of making some more of these and maybe selling them on here. if anyone is interested in some..


----------



## grantellissheffield (May 27, 2010)

well if its mdf with humidity its not realy gonna last that long uless it has been sealed its gonna swell before long..


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

its all sealed.. dont worry i made sure of that...


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

could you please post instructions on how to make this as it looks much better than the other home made incubators ive seen and is it suitable for leos ??


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

That looks brilliant, can I ask how you've sealed it? sorry to be nosey:blush:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nic123100 said:


> That looks brilliant, can I ask how you've sealed it? sorry to be nosey:blush:



hiya i have sealed it with aquiram sealent... and i lacquered it at work.( which is like a varnish what we use for our products.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

maesmith said:


> could you please post instructions on how to make this as it looks much better than the other home made incubators ive seen and is it suitable for leos ??



hiya
i am useing it atm for leo eggs... got 8 of them incubating atm..
i am thinking of makeing a load up and selling them on here..
i can make them smaller as this one is quit large...and can make them differnet too..


----------

